# trailer i saw



## shootnmiss09 (Sep 15, 2006)

Hey-

A while ago i was looking around at trailer setups, and i coulda swore i saw it on here. But now i cant seem to find it so hopefully someone can help me out with were the pics are.

The setup - It has boards (I think 2x4') running on side of the trailer walls, and then plywood resting on those boards. So it is split on 2 levels, with decoys in the bags.

Thanks for the help
-shootnmiss09


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

Pretty sure you are thinking of goose_caller's trailer. I copied that idea and didn't like it at all. Removing the large sheets of plywood to get at the dekes farther into the trailer was a PAIN. I also reinforced the plywood with 1x1's around the perimeter to add strength but it still wasn't enough and the plywood sagged and the 1x1's broke. I have since gone to a hanging system in my trailer for all my bags and will never go back to shelves.


----------



## shootnmiss09 (Sep 15, 2006)

that sounds like the one i saw, are there any pics?


----------



## nickwesterholm (Nov 16, 2006)

this sounds like the one you're looking for:

http://forum.averyoutdoors.com/showthre ... ht=Trailer


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Casey also has done this, the boards slide up on eachother and are kind of a pain.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

I dont know if we have any pics of this or not. It works, but there is probably a better way. Glaciallakeslds is the guy that owns the trailer I usually hunt out of and he has done this to his. We usually just pile the duck FB's, bigfoots, and hunter grade GHG's on the bottom and stuff the FFD's in 6slots and individually bagged hardcores on the top shelf.

Then he added a little wall in the front to the height of the shelf dividing the back roughly 13' of the trailer from the front 3'+vnose. We can keep all the other stuff for the hunt up there (blind bags, guns, coolers, grill, waders and floaters if we bring em, TP, a pile of other crap I cant think of) and up against the wall there is some divider tubes to put all the motion stakes in.


----------

